# Sony Ericsson Xperia  X10 Mini Lands in India‎



## eggman (Jun 10, 2010)

> Sony Ericsson has silently launched its smallest Android handset, the Xperia X10 Mini in India.
> 
> 
> The phone, which also happens to be one of the smallest Android phone (if not the smallest) available now, features a 2.6 inch QVGA touchscreen, a 600Mhz processor, 128MB of internal memory - expandable to 32GB using microSD cards, Wi-Fi and GPS. It has a 5 megapixel camera with autofocus and LED flash at the rear and features Bluetooth as well as USB connectivity.
> ...


More on the original Link

Techtree.com India > News > Consumer Electronics > Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 Mini Lands in India


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 10, 2010)

it is a chic fone right...cute looking...small


----------



## kalpik (Jun 10, 2010)

OMG!! Its so small! :O

*pic.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/mwc-10-se-event/gsmarena_021.jpg


----------



## krates (Jun 10, 2010)

i Don't think it is of much of actual usage  !!!


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Jun 10, 2010)

waay too small


----------



## kalpik (Jun 10, 2010)

I mean how exactly do you type on this thing! Your pinky finger will be bigger than two alphabets combined!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2010)

kalpik said:


> I mean how exactly do you type on this thing! Your pinky finger will be bigger than two alphabets combined!



it doesn't come with qwerty. the vanilla old style non-qwerty pad only!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 10, 2010)

If you have to type, get the X10 mini pro. And I have the thing, its extremely fluid with great customizations by SE. Simply great.


----------



## eggman (Jun 10, 2010)

Few things that are holding me back from buying this cutie are
1)Android 1.6....can it be updated to 2.1 or 2.2!!!
2)Waiting for PRO


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 10, 2010)

@eggman- Will get a 2.1 upgrade in Q4. 
Btw, why dont u try the mini somewhere. It may suit your needs.


----------



## eggman (Jun 10, 2010)

^^I'm a SMS freak. Can't live w/o it! Hence Pro. Talking of which, does MINI have Threaded SMS or normal one?

And, are u sure about the upgrade thing!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 10, 2010)

*blogs.sonyericsson.com/products/2010/05/05/sony-ericsson-xperia™-x10-to-get-uxp-upgrade-in-q4-2010/

Official SE blog.btw, check out the vids of the mini there.


----------



## eggman (Jun 10, 2010)

Any idea , when will Mini Pro launch??And what is the expected price?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 10, 2010)

X10mini is a cute little phone with all features...SMS & E-mail junkie should go for X10 Mini pro with qwerty keypad.

I think the pricing of X10mini Pro would be around 15k


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes. its around 20 euros higher than the X10 mini.So should be around 14.5k.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 11, 2010)

so cute!! My wife should not see this.Do not want to loose another 10-15k on mobile phones.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 11, 2010)

OMG! this phone is too girly. 

I find this entire Xperia branding very confusing. How may Android phone have they launched exactly?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 11, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> OMG! this phone is too girly.
> 
> I find this entire Xperia branding very confusing. How may Android phone have they launched exactly?




three. Xperia Male (X10), Xperia Female (x10 mini) and a mix of both (x10 mini pro)


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 11, 2010)

rofl!!!

Will never have Xperia doubts again!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 12, 2010)

And there we go again. For some people facts are beyond comprehension.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 12, 2010)

Folks lets keep the comparison to the X10 in facts if possible. Debating is fine just lets not aggravate the X10 User base :X . 

Thankies!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 12, 2010)

apologies if my comment hurt someone. it was just meant to be funny. no flame


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 13, 2010)

*www.thinkdigit.com/Mobiles-PDAs/Xperia-X10-Mini--the-small-wonder_4790.html

X10 Mini review by Digit. How ironic.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 13, 2010)

No matter what everyone thinks about X10 mini, sales could be a better indicator IMO

I personally find it too tiny to use, So I would avoid it. Others may actually like it for being Small. Different people, different opinions 

Its so tiny, even bundled accessories look big *bit.ly/dzz2tx


----------



## James Kara (Oct 29, 2010)

It keeps the style of its larger sibling and runs Android 1.6 with an optimized version of the UX interface on top of it.Yeah this phone is not bad....for girls (no offence but it's too small, and there is already much better Sony Ericsson phones


----------

